# Some randam pictures



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Was going through my computer and found a lot of randam pictures that I have taken of some things. The don't realy fit in to any posts I have going, but some are interresting. Figure I will just toss a few out there, to see what you think.


This is something I found on my land when I got it. No idea what it is/was other then a real old car. Model T maybe.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This is how my land looked when I got it........


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My land after a 2 months of REAL hard work......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The first time I got to use my "new" tractor. I was mowing no matter what


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My two workhorses.........


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Who says you cant cut brush with a garden tractor?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

What happands when you wack a stump REAL hard.....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

More damage.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Her first tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My home made boat.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My parts tractor. Gone now, but got some nice goodies from it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*graphics*

did the same guy do the graphics on the dodge and the tractor in the last pic?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: graphics*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *did the same guy do the graphics on the dodge and the tractor in the last pic? *


Nope. The Dodge is a factury snowplow. It was called the Snowfiter packedge. It had a snowplow from the factury, and had the reflective stripes on the side. BTW that truck has only 19K on it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hear's a better shot of the Dodge.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Ingersoll444*

:hooray:
Your parts tractor looked just like my first 446. The one I have now is older, has a different hood and is that Case yellow.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My shed. I have WAY to much junk in there.............


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My 8N with two great models on it............


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I think you were gooffing off*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *The first time I got to use my "new" tractor. I was mowing no matter what *



I dont see no snow coming out of the deck.:secret: I think you were gooffing off:twoonone: But it looks like you were having fun :thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: I think you were gooffing off*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I dont see no snow coming out of the deck.:secret: I think you were gooffing off:twoonone: But it looks like you were having fun :thumbsup:
> Jody *


Oh ya I was having a good time. Strange thig was that day dawn REAL nice. Sunny warm. Headded down to the land to get some work done, and did get a lot of mowing in. Skys started getting dark then it got COLD FAST!! The snow came from nowere. Got a little over 2" before it was said and done.


----------

